# Gonna go out soon...PICS,SLUTS,BOOZE,BOOM!



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Gonna go out soon i think as bored as ****, not been out in agers, need to relax...

Going out on my own as mates at uni/working :laugh:

So will try and bag as many sluts as i can and take pics/vids of the events that happen...

Also gonna have to were my work stuff, smart shoes,trousers,shirt...looks ok/good tbh lol so no big deal. will keep tie and sia in pockect incase....below..

Also dont know if im working as now and then ill get a last min call and ill say yes as need money so could come 8 and ill have to go to work :lol: (pretty much still chat to sluts)

but yer...watch this space tmoz...should be alot of stuff here tmoz pics and vids hopefully:lol:

boom!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Best of luck.

You're going to go down a treat with the ladies on this site... OI JEM, OVER HERE! :lol:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

When I fancy some russ time i go down some nice bars for a drinky with myself, but i dont go **** a ton of sluts round back of an alley up the ****ter while 2 of her mates film it and finger themselfs while watching


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

ive been called a womenizer before :lol:

think that was after i went through 3 girls and then ditched one to go with a fitter one lol....was going back to fourth in the club saying "just gonna see my mate quick she looks plasterd just gonna check on her...." :laugh::laugh:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

nice to see a man appreciating a womans worth lol

just remember, when you're out on your own, there's a fine line where you begin to start looking like some sort of stalking loser. Good luck


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

****ing lad!

Going out on your own.

I want to be you. :lol:


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

benicillin said:


> nice to see a man appreciating a womans worth lol
> 
> just remember, when you're out on your own, *there's a fine line where you begin to start looking like some sort of stalking loser*. Good luck


ino mate usaly i just chill in a lounge or something and start chatting to anyone men or women...as men introduce to there freinds...female freinds etc etc.

but your rite would preffer a wingman lol but **** it gonna chill, nice drinks, music and sluts :lol:


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> ****ing lad!
> 
> Going out on your own.
> 
> I want to be you. :lol:


cant make plans as i could end up working :lol:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

lmao this thread has FAIL written all over it. Go get em' tiger.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

one question, are you going to be wearing some Sex panther cologne?


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

gonna be drinking my free 50ml whiskey on the bus thanks to a fellow ukm member posting the link :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nc007 said:


> gonna be drinking my free 50ml whiskey on the *bus* thanks to a fellow ukm member posting the link :lol:


Thats some hard core form of travel rite there playboy !!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Take pictures? How ****ing old are you?

(please pm me them)


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Take pictures? How ****ing old are you?
> 
> *(please pm me them)*


so close to raging on you then and negging :lol:

got my self a wingman too .....  boom!


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

We are all on the edge on our seats:lol:

In fact i won't sleep tonight as i will be on this thread, refreshing every 10secs, waiting for an update. Will he work? or will he go out? will he pull? or will he fail? will we get video's? or will we get pics? or both? God i'm so frickin excited i just wee'd a little:lol: :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

russforever said:


> When I fancy some russ time i go down some nice bars for a drinky with myself,* but i dont go **** a ton of sluts round back of an alley up the ****ter while 2 of her mates film it and finger themselfs while watching*


crist id do that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This is better than the Bret the heart thread !!!


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jim206152 said:


> We are all on the edge on our seats:lol:
> 
> In fact i won't sleep tonight as i will be on this thread, refreshing every 10secs, waiting for an update.* Will he work?* or will he go out? will he pull? or will he fail? will we get video's? or will we get pics? or both? God i'm so frickin excited i just wee'd a little:lol: :lol:


*got my self a wingman so im not gonna work tonight if get called, tbh if he called it is short notice and shouldnt realy...so **** it.*

*
*

*
im off out! b00m!*

im sat here drinking my 50ml whiskty and it ****ign burning lol oh well


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

nc007 said:


> *got my self a wingman so im not gonna work tonight if get called, tbh if he called it is short notice and shouldnt realy...so **** it.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Your not suppose to light it, especially on a crowded bus


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

pics tomorrow or you get banned


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

NC seems familiar

Gotta be someone on here with a different account, or someone who's been banned before :lol:


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

lol at the bus stop realy need to get to a shop and start drinking. and no not been member before bit did be a guest for agers mainly jw log


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

this thread has legendary written all over it


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

.....one word...LAD


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> .....one word...LAD*ette*


Much better


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

ok lads just stopped off and brought a bottle of jack d~s how much do i need to drink before i get drunk?

drinking out tge bottle as well


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Here pussy, pussy, pussy.......


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

nc007 said:


> ok lads just stopped off and brought a bottle of jack d~s how much do i need to drink before i get drunk?
> 
> drinking out tge bottle as well


Just drink the whole 50ml, you will be smashed, innit


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jim206152 said:


> Just drink the whole 50ml, you will be smashed, innit


Is he carrying his latop around ???


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

its more then 50ml Loo done that all ready its 350ml bottle and just above half Ive drank


----------



## Joe90 (Nov 18, 2010)

nc007 said:


> gonna be drinking my free 50ml whiskey on the *bus* thanks to a fellow ukm member posting the link :lol:


Make sure you get some pics/video of your BUS,and make sure you dont miss the last BUS home,wow,you sure no how to rip it up,lmfao:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Is he carrying his latop around ???


its a phone mate, you can make calls and browse internet :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nc007 said:


> its a phone mate, you can make calls and browse internet :lol:


AWESOME !!!!


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

I dream of being like you..


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

This kid is a bloody cracker


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

ok well um fcked after just one bottle of whisky well no.more update now on my ebay to pussy full


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

lots of doubters on here tonight lol.

go for it jungle jim.... mash some flange!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

probably be a sex pic of gemilky's 55 YO p1ssed up sister with her pisher getting battered by nc later


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> probably be a sex pic of gemilky's 55 YO p1ssed up sister with her pisher getting battered by nc later


OI !!!!

Cheeky tw*t!!

She's 39 !!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

This thread has passed the point of simple FAIL and has become just depressing.......drinking sample bottles of wiskey on the bus FFS


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

living the dream


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Clearly a joke, quite funny tbh lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

nc007 said:


> *(pretty much still chat to sluts)*


.....like anyone else would talk to you...... 



nc007 said:


> ok lads just stopped off and brought a bottle of jack d~s how much do i need to drink before i get drunk?
> 
> drinking out tge bottle as well


I gather "a thimble full" is the required amount for a creature such as yourself.....



nc007 said:


> its more then 50ml Loo done that all ready its 350ml bottle and just above half Ive drank


Wow.

You're my hero........


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> This thread has passed the point of simple FAIL and has become just depressing.......drinking sample bottles of wiskey on the bus FFS


atleast he aint drink driving:lol:


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

I reckon he got beasted off a rather large chap called Lenny and is most likely laying traumatised in a ditch.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Pics or Fvck off!


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Will wake up in a shopping trolley with a used condom hanging outta his ar$e :laugh:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

sounded like an epic night, so jealous i had to grow up............


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

What job allows you to be on call when p1ssed??


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> What job allows you to be on call when p1ssed??


Not sure, but I know I want it!!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Little Ron said:


> What job allows you to be on call when p1ssed??


The village drunk.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Got that job already!! :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

some people need lighten up lol, i thought was quite funny tbh

just read, would have like some more updates and pics as nite progressed, hope pics posted today 

at least guy went out, I was sat at home on my own watching fckin graham bloody norton grrrr

I mean, we have play by play of dudes coveted in marmite and y fronts in shows section

This is general, and a play by play of someones nite out is entertainment in my eyes, especially when im

too sad to go out myself


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Little Ron said:


> What job allows you to be on call when p1ssed??


Rentboy


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Little Ron said:


> What job allows you to be on call when p1ssed??


i was on call at chritmas once, let jut say its very hard to hang a door after a few vodkas


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

nc007 said:


> ok lads just stopped off and brought a bottle of jack d~s how much do i need to drink before i get drunk?
> 
> drinking out tge bottle as well


Im probably not the best person to answer that question!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

jw007 said:


> some people need lighten up lol, i thought was quite funny tbh
> 
> just read, would have like some more updates and pics as nite progressed, hope pics posted today
> 
> ...


I was drinking cans of export and downloading big tit porn videos


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

sat here waiting for pics !!!!!


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Come on with the pics, or you are going to get negged to fvck! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Its only 10 bells,give the lad a chance:thumb:

Funny thread,gotta admit it makes you laugh.I hope he's bang at it right now!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Pics or the red reps you choose?? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Still no pics?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

My neg fingers are shaking, MY NEG FINGERS ARE SHAKING!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

*BRING ON THE MOFO NEGGGSS!!!!! *

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Perhaps he missed his *BUS* home !!

Man thats hardcore travel !!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I used to use the bus and there was always one drunk cnut on there making the journey arkward for everyone involved....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> I used to use the bus and there was always one drunk cnut on there making the journey arkward for everyone involved....


Yeah that'll be him !!!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

As if people are expecting pics :lol:

Some people wouldn't know a wind-up if it punched 'em in the balls haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Heineken said:


> As if people are expecting pics :lol:
> 
> Some people wouldn't know a wind-up if it punched 'em in the balls haha


Hey this fella talks the talk so lets be fair.....

Its his PICS, SLUTS,BOOZE,BOOM thread...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Its almost Neg'o'clock chaps.

Jokes lol


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh Man I read through the whole thing and STILL NO PICS!!! :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jay631 said:


> Oh Man I read through the whole thing and STILL NO PICS!!! :sad:


Not only no pics but the little turd hasnt even been on to defend himself !!!

Remember this......

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/112468-update.html

Seems familiar....


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Strange... if you google the last file name on google image search it brings the very same picture back and some others from the same set :\


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

http://boards.dschan.com/b/

check 17/11/10(Wed)06:47

Odd?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rumbled me thinks....


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Date/Time:	2007-05-01 21:11:26 LOL


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

lol busted, what a bellend


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> Date/Time:	2007-05-01 21:11:26 LOL


NOW

its neg o clock !!!!


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

ok the last 2 wer for u lot :lol: i do have some naked ones but dont realy wanna show lol my to standerd :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Google 'utq4zr5b' which is what the picture is called..its all over the internet.

What a sad individual. Neg time.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Girls in the second pic look about 14 tbh lmfao.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Girls in the second pic look about 14 tbh lmfao.


get fked lol she in the club ??


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Or the school's dinner hall during a disco :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nc007 said:


> ok the last 2 wer for u lot :lol: i do have some naked ones but dont realy wanna show lol my to standerd :lol:


In the interest of fairness l ave negged you.

No hard feelings had you produced the goods then l would have shown you respect and repped you.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> In the interest of fairness l ave negged you.
> 
> No hard feelings had you produced the goods then l would have shown you respect and repped you.


He time traveled back to 2007, took the pictures, posted them all over the internet for 3 years, then finally posted them here!

nottt lol, I also negged you.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

F*ck it I've repped him :lol:

Anyone that has taken this thread seriously should be the ones getting negged, gullible or what :laugh:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

NEVER rep a troll! The world will blow up!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Heineken said:


> F*ck it I've repped him :lol:
> 
> Anyone that has taken this thread seriously should be the ones getting negged, gullible or what :laugh:


Hey he talks the talk on lots of threads and called me fat and old so lets have it right.

Dont go all "alpha" then try and fraud your way out of it.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

lol i do have naked pics of a girl etc....but i dont wanna put on public forum...

as i have a girlfriend.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nc007 said:


> lol i do have naked pics of a girl etc....but i dont wanna put on public forum...
> 
> as i have a girlfriend.....


Fair enough mate coz she sure as hell wouldnt work out your agenda from this thread !!

Tell me can she READ ????


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Do you have any pics of her for us then? How about this one of her?

http://www.topnews.in/files/Britney-Spears_7.jpg


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

just chattign to some fit bird on msn.....finaaly she gave number and i forgot to save it :lol: so had to go back on msn and ask again lmao...

anyway she's told me she's bored and all alone at home??

i can only take this one way the she wants me to fcuk her...maybe?

she said text her tongiht...i will text in an hour or two...

maybe i could be meeting up for a shag?? who knows....

didnt seem like that type of girl tbh oh well will try and get round her;s tonight lmao

If so i will vid,pics, post on youporn.

BOOOM!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nc007 said:


> just chattign to some fit bird on msn.....finaaly she gave number and i forgot to save it :lol: so had to go back on msn and ask again lmao...
> 
> anyway she's told me she's bored and all alone at home??
> 
> ...


Sorry mate but this is becoming my catchphrase......

*YAWN !!!!*


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NOW......

cards on the table are you an ugly little runt with no life and the nearest you get to sex is posting fraudulent pics on this site ??

I am no oil painting and fat an old with no life so l am not judging.

Come on studmuffin...... truth or die time...


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

was a joke tbh looks like its worked :lol:

yes i went out

yes the first pics are real

yes the last two are fake

yes i pulled

yes i hopefully will shag this bird tonight

s


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Sorry mate but this is becoming my catchphrase......
> 
> *YAWN !!!!*


x2 boring now


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Well...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nc007 said:


> was a joke tbh looks like its worked :lol:
> 
> yes i went out
> 
> ...


FAIL !!!

NAH NAH WAS ONLY JOKING !!

Ha ha are you 8 yrs old or something ???


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fkn lol

good thread.........................wish I could get thread miles like this from a sip of free scotch, a bus ride and a google image search for slags lol


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Uriel said:


> fkn lol
> 
> good thread.........................wish I could get thread miles like this from a sip of free scotch, a bus ride and a google image search for slags lol


Ahahahaha!!! He's the man alright!

Kinda got me in the mood for tonight readin this thread tbh, fookn wrecked after work 

Cheers dude, you're classic entertainment lol


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Negged just because I think you are full of sh1t.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> fkn lol
> 
> good thread.........................wish I could get thread miles like this from a sip of free scotch, a bus ride and a google image search for slags lol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sad cnut, pmsl....


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

he's not right in the head


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

This thread made my day lol.

ps - negged!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Devo


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

this thread start off so well and look at it now


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 12, 2010)

What a wally :laugh:


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

As much as the conclusion to this thread sucks ! I actually think it was kinda interesting to read and a good laugh..

OP I didnt Neg you ! Dont think its justified TBH


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

1 what ya doing going out on ya own?

2 It sounds like a load of ****

3 Are you really a nerd that stays at home pulling his plonker over re runs of carol vorderman on countdown?

5 If this is by any chance true what are you trying to prove?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

THE COLONEL said:


> 1 what ya doing going out on ya own?
> 
> 2 It sounds like a load of ****
> 
> ...


Its actually JW007 having a laugh mate he told me so.....was pretty funny!


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

THE COLONEL said:


> 1 what ya doing going out on ya own?
> 
> 2 It sounds like a load of ****
> 
> ...


1. getting pussy like i always do on my own, and i was with a mate anyway.

2. atleast i was out on a friday

3. im prob bigger then you, stronger then you.

5. it is true, prove nothing but entertainment why not other post up threads of what they done.

so gtfo.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nc007 said:


> 1. getting pussy like i always do on my own, and i was with a mate anyway.
> 
> 2. atleast i was out on a friday
> 
> ...


You forgot to put BOOM at the end Joe...


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

im not joe.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

nc007 said:


> 1. getting pussy like i always do on my own, and i was with a mate anyway.
> 
> 2. atleast i was out on a friday 3. im prob bigger then you, stronger then you.
> 
> ...


Actually i think you were in on Friday Joe....


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

THE COLONEL said:


> 1 what ya doing going out on ya own?
> 
> 2 It sounds like a load of ****
> 
> ...


And whats the problem with that!!

P.S You can't count


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

making up fake accounts is so beta Joe :lol:


----------

